# Vote For The Most Anticipated Tabletop RPG Of 2020



## evilgaz (Jan 7, 2020)

2016/17 seem curious results - maybe Trudvang was riding high on the success of Swedish games from Fria Ligan? The other previous winners seem on point though. Lots of exciting stuff this time around - I note a few licenced games are sneaking in.


----------



## dave2008 (Jan 7, 2020)

evilgaz said:


> 2016/17 seem curious results - maybe Trudvang was riding high on the success of Swedish games from Fria Ligan? The other previous winners seem on point though. Lots of exciting stuff this time around - I note a few licenced games are sneaking in.



I know nothing about the system/game, but the Trudvang books are gorgeous - doesn't surprise me at all.


----------



## Istbor (Jan 7, 2020)

I am certainly anticipating that Dune game.


----------



## ART! (Jan 7, 2020)

Two of the games I voted for I didn't even know - or had forgotten - were happening: new editions of Rolemaster and Champions. I played both of those A LOT back in the day, so I'm always curious to see what a new edition does.

Very much looking forward to Cortex Prime, but will it _really_ be out this year? 

I'm always interested in a new supers game, so Sentinels is on my radar.


----------



## Greg K (Jan 7, 2020)

I will check out Big Eyes Small Mouth 4e, Cortex Prime, Cyberpunk Red, Rolemaster (Unified), Tiny Cthulhu, and Zorro.  I will, probably, also check out Altered Carbon and Dune. A few months ago, my choice for most anticipated would have been between BESM 4e, Cortex Prime, and , maybe, Cyberpunk Red.  I am not sure why my enthusiasm has waned, but I am not most anticipating any of these games at this time.

Edit: I will most likely also check out Hero's Journey 2e at some point.


----------



## gyor (Jan 7, 2020)

I checked Altered Carbon and Hellenistika.


----------



## Gradine (Jan 7, 2020)

Oh neat, a new book coming out for The Veil


----------



## Emirikol Prime (Jan 7, 2020)

Dune sounds interesting but Champions is where my heart is.


----------



## Phenomen (Jan 7, 2020)

Eclipse Phase 2e and Fate of Cthulhu are already released. I got PDF and hardbooks of those in 2019. 

My list: Cyberpunk Red, Dune, Fallout, Heart: The City Beneath, PunkApocalyptic, Rivers of London, Root, Stargate RPG, Vaesen, Warhammer: Age of Sigmar, SLA Industries 2e


----------



## Morrus (Jan 7, 2020)

Phenomen said:


> Eclipse Phase 2e and Fate of Cthulhu are already released. I got PDF and hardbooks of those in 2019.



Were they released to the public, or just privately to Kickstarter backers? If the latter, they are still eligible. I see Leisure Games has Fate of Cthulhu as a pre-order with an expected release of Q1 2020 and Evil Hat's own page says January 13th, 2020.

I see Eclipse Phase 2E is already on DTRPG, though, so it's not eligible. I'll remove it from the poll.


----------



## Phenomen (Jan 7, 2020)

Also, where is SLA Industries 2e? It's definitely one of the most anticipated games with a large community and successful Kickstarter campaign.
And of course LANCER. It has one of the most active communities, $430k Kickstarter and book is coming in 2020.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 7, 2020)

Phenomen said:


> Also, where is *SLA Industries 2e*? It's definitely one of the most anticipated games with a large community and successful Kickstarter campaign.



Did you nominate it?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 7, 2020)

Phenomen said:


> And of course LANCER. It has one of the most active communities, $430k Kickstarter and book is coming in 2020.



Did you nominate it?


----------



## TrippyHippy (Jan 7, 2020)

Eclipse Phase is already out as of 2019. The PDF has been out for some time to the general public, and the physical copies are slowly getting distributed to backers, also as of last year.

Mythic Babylon is a supplement, for Mythras' Mythic Earth line, not a core book.

Sorry to point these out.


----------



## evilgaz (Jan 7, 2020)

dave2008 said:


> I know nothing about the system/game, but the Trudvang books are gorgeous - doesn't surprise me at all.



All the things I've heard about the system (including from Swedes) are that it isn't great - so I maintain my surprise! Given the number of other games that were potentially available. Each to their own.


----------



## Emirikol Prime (Jan 7, 2020)

dave2008 said:


> I know nothing about the system/game, but the Trudvang books are gorgeous - doesn't surprise me at all.



They work better as art books than an actual game system regrettably.


----------



## dragoner (Jan 7, 2020)

I voted for Orun, that interests me the most.


----------



## schneeland (Jan 7, 2020)

I wasn't aware that Flatland Games' S&S game is due to come out - now I want it even more


----------



## Måns Broman (Jan 7, 2020)

Upcoming beauty - KOPPARHAVETS HJÄLTAR - from swedish RPG publisher Helmgast (Kult: Divinity Lost, The Troubleshooters etc)


Game of the year?


----------



## DWChancellor (Jan 7, 2020)

I don't know if I should be ashamed or happy that the vast majority of these don't ring the slightest bell.

Still trying to work up the courage to force my friends to try No Country for Old Kobolds.  I suggest to all RPG publishers that you can easily buy my vote by putting in more kobolds.  Just saying.


----------



## Ulfgeir (Jan 7, 2020)

DWChancellor said:


> I don't know if I should be ashamed or happy that the vast majority of these don't ring the slightest bell.




Well, one way to look at it is that we don't afaik have many of those games that have been promised for years (without showing up), so we get mostly new stuff, or do we? And not that many that are just new editions of old stuff.  

I am a bit sceptical though whether or not Modiphious will get Fallout out this year, if they are going into playtesting now (depends on how long it takes, and how much rewriting they have to do).


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Jan 7, 2020)

New Champions stands out to me,others sound interesting but time will limit it to one at the most.


----------



## David Spake (Jan 7, 2020)

It's only been 8 1/2 years since Rolemaster (Unified) (ICE) had it's first beta, perhaps this will be the one.  After all, good things come to those who wait.


----------



## teitan (Jan 7, 2020)

I recently became an Age of Sigmar fanatic so that.


----------



## Dire Bare (Jan 8, 2020)

evilgaz said:


> All the things I've heard about the system (including from Swedes) are that it isn't great - so I maintain my surprise! Given the number of other games that were potentially available. Each to their own.





Emirikol Prime said:


> They work better as art books than an actual game system regrettably.




It was for "most anticipated", not for "game of the year".

_EDIT: Oops, haven't figured out how to multi-quote yet._


----------



## dwayne (Jan 8, 2020)

for me anything non fantasy related for 5th edition i am looking forward to


----------



## MonsterEnvy (Jan 8, 2020)

Looking forward to Age of Sigmar Soulbound.


----------



## Tun Kai Poh (Jan 8, 2020)

Looking forward to the new Blue Planet (fan since first edition), Haunted West, Hearts of Wulin, Rivers of London, Root, Ross Rifles, Swords of the Serpentine, and Thousand Arrows.


----------



## aramis erak (Jan 8, 2020)

Two of the three I voted for (Vaessen, Sentinel Comic) I have a playable amount of already, and have paid for. Cortex Prime, I look forward to seeing it, even if I never get to play it.

I was excited for Dune until I realized it's going to be 2d20 system...


----------



## Ulfgeir (Jan 8, 2020)

Regarding Trudvagn, a lot of the complaints from us Swedes were that it was using the name "Drakar och Demoner" herafter known as DoD, as it was so different from the previous stuff.  Of course the first version of DoD was a translated and ported version of RuneQuest, so that used straight brp (yes it also included humaoid ducks).  Then came the expansion DoD Expert, which changed the system to roll d20 under or equal to your skill, it also changed how certain skills were done (normal skills were A-skills and worked like they had in the brp version, but with the scale 1-20. Then you had B-skills for things like languages and acrobatics, they were so if you didn't have the skill you could not even attempt something. the scale there was 1-5, and they were much more expensive to buy).

Together with DoD Expert, they created a worldf called Ereb Altor (parts of this world is now used in Kopparhavets Hjältar, after lots of strange and weird legal things). Then they did the 1991-version, which kind of kept the world, but changed the system, introduicng "kit books" that were overpowered.  After this they released a version called "DoD Chronopia" which used the 1991 system but changed the world to a huge semi-industrial city... And later came DoD Trudvagn which is a pseudo-nordic John Bauer-inspired setting.

And they have also done a 2016-version which is generally reviled by everyone. They promised an old-school version (DoD-expert, with some 1991-stuff in it), it was something completely different. By this time, the company (riotminds) owned the name DoD as well as Ereb Altor, but not most of the material for the setting. Told you it was strange legal stuff (and this is the simplified version as far as I understand it).

Never played DoD Trudvagn with the original rules, We used GURPS 4e for it, and that was definitively a mistake.

edit: so we had our edition war regarding DoD, and that was largely which version you grew up with.


----------



## Ulfgeir (Jan 8, 2020)

My most anticipated games are The Troubleshooters, Kopparhavets hjältar, Call of Cthulhu Sverige, and Vaesen.  Altered Carbon sounds interesting, as maybe that will give a working system where you change bodies as opposed to Eclipse Phase 1e.


----------



## TrippyHippy (Jan 8, 2020)

I’m thinking that Dune and Cyberpunk are possibly going to storm to the top, but I could be wrong. I have a liking of The Design Mechanism’s Lyonesse and Casting The Runes, because of the literary sources, as well as Chaosium’s Rivers of London. Fiasco’s effective second edition with cards is a must buy for me too.

I’ve got the BESM Naked (a shorter version of BESM) and think that the full game will appeal to a lot of people when they pick it up. Champions Now, having seen some of the promotions about the rules, will surprise many. I probably ought to have picked Helmgast’s The Troubleshooters as another option, although I forgot about it. It just seems to be a major shift from doing something like Kult into something like Tintin - but it does look interesting.


----------



## Tun Kai Poh (Jan 8, 2020)

As I have a friend who never got paid for freelance work for previous Guardians of Order projects, I can't in good conscience recommend giving money to Mark MacKinnon's new Big Eyes Small Mouth. MacKinnon still hasn't paid all those people he cheated.


----------



## imagineGod (Jan 8, 2020)

Morrus said:


> Did you nominate it?



Morrus made a valid point about stating the Publisher too, so Lancer sadly lost out, since Phenomenon who mentioned it first, did not nominate it correctly. :-(

But some of us have learned about "Lancer" from the brief talk here. I even checked the Kickstarter. Thanks.









						Lancer
					

Lancer is a mud-and-lasers RPG about mechs and the pilots who crew them. Narrative play, gritty tactical combat and deep customization.




					www.kickstarter.com


----------



## Joe DeAngelo (Jan 8, 2020)

dave2008 said:


> I know nothing about the system/game, but the Trudvang books are gorgeous - doesn't surprise me at all.




Exactly, I think the gorgeous art created a lot of buzz.  

By the way, I have played the game once, and it’s VERY thematic. I played a Dimwalker (kinda like a cleric) and the magic (for Dimwalkers and for the mages, which are called Weavers of Vitner) was particularly interesting. It feels very shamanistic. For example, one thing you do is perform blood (animal) sacrifices at totems to build up your pool of magic points (but things can go wrong, of course!). Overall, it’s a heavily skill-based system with 3 levels (basically very broad general skills, more specific skills, and then very narrow focused specialty skills).

The setting is really fantastic, just fascinating all around.  It lends itself well to players who really like to role-play and read up on the world.... but conversely it’s also a heavier system too.  

We were in a play by post game on Discord, and unfortunately Trudvang doesn’t lend itself well to an asynchronous style of play, since it’s a dense system and specifically has things like detailed managed initiative that actually depends on what actions you are taking.   I think it would be a great game to play face-to-face or even on a virtual tabletop, it just was tough for play by post.


----------



## evilgaz (Jan 8, 2020)

DWChancellor said:


> I don't know if I should be ashamed or happy that the vast majority of these don't ring the slightest bell.



I wouldn't feel bad, the rate of game release these days is bigger than anyone can get their arms around. Last year the Indie RPG Pipeline listed over 3000 new products, so there's bound to be something that passes you by.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 8, 2020)

1545 votes have been cast so far! 6 days to go!


----------



## Ulfgeir (Jan 8, 2020)

How many are ususlly cast during the voting?


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 8, 2020)

Yay, Swords of the Serpentine is on there! That's my GUMSHOE swords & sorcery fantasy RPG with Emily Dresner (@multiplexer). Considering that just yesterday I finished and sent in the final manuscript, I couldn't be more excited about this.









						Swords of the Serpentine
					

A GUMSHOE roleplaying game of swords & sorcery! by Kevin Kulp and Emily Dresner  When it’s summer, you smell her before you see her. As you come around the curve of the Serpentine river the scent of the open sea is replaced by the stench of low tide, of boat tar, of rare spices spilled from a...




					site.pelgranepress.com
				




Also really pumped for Rivers of London, even as I'm sad I'm not working on it. I've thought for three years or more about how to turn it into a game. Can't wait to see what they do.


----------



## Tyler Do'Urden (Jan 8, 2020)

I supported the Thousand Year Old Vampire kickstarter and am awaiting my hardcopy... looks like it could be an interesting way to brew up new villains for my vampire-heavy 5e Midgard campaign.


----------



## Stacie GmrGrl (Jan 8, 2020)

I voted for 13 games. There's a lot of nice looking games on this list.


----------



## Anabasis (Jan 8, 2020)

I voted for Vaesen!  Game looks awesome and love the YZE!


----------



## mach1.9pants (Jan 8, 2020)

After your recent post @Morrus  I'll change my vote to TOR 2.1
Or 1.5
Whatever it's called


----------



## ErisIndomina (Jan 9, 2020)

Came to vote for Cortex Prime, but had to share some love for Sentinel Comics and Wolves of God.


----------



## Tun Kai Poh (Jan 9, 2020)

imagineGod said:


> Morrus made a valid point about stating the Publisher too, so Lancer sadly lost out, since Phenomenon who mentioned it first, did not nominate it correctly. :-(
> 
> But some of us have learned about "Lancer" from the brief talk here. I even checked the Kickstarter. Thanks.
> 
> ...




Does Lancer count if the PDF already came out in 2019?

I guess so. It's a great game and I would vote for it if it was on the list.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 9, 2020)

Tun Kai Poh said:


> Does Lancer count if the PDF already came out in 2019?
> 
> I guess so. It's a great game and I would vote for it if it was on the list.



If a PDF was available to the public in 2019, it wouldn’t be eligible for most anticipated in 2020, no.


----------



## SpaceOtter (Jan 9, 2020)

Sorry to ask, but Hellenistika sounds more like a setting supplement for D&D5e rather than a standalone RPG. Is this correct?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 9, 2020)

Jargogle said:


> Sorry to ask, but Hellenistika sounds more like a setting supplement for D&D5e rather than a standalone RPG. Is this correct?



You are correct! If It’s not a standalone game, it’s not eligible.


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Jan 9, 2020)

Morrus said:


> You are correct! If It’s not a standalone game, it’s not eligible.



So is it still on the list?


----------



## MarkR (Jan 9, 2020)

Given their success on KS, I’m rather shocked that Kings Of War from Red Scar, Chivalry and Sorcery from Britannia Games and SLA Industries from Nightfall Games are not on this list. Near on $200k and over 2000 backers between them.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 9, 2020)

MarkR said:


> Given their success on KS, I’m rather shocked that Kings Of War from Red Scar, Chivalry and Sorcery from Britannia Games and SLA Industries from Nightfall Games are not on this list. Near on $200k and over 2000 backers between them.



I agree! It is, indeed, shocking that you didn't nominate them. I'm shocked too!  

Though Chivalry & Sorcery was released last year, so it can't be an anticipated game of 2020:








						Chivalry & Sorcery, 5th Edition - Brittannia Game Designs Ltd | Chivalry & Sorcery | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Chivalry & Sorcery, 5th Edition - For those who Fight and those who Pray, For those who Toil and those who Enchant.   Chivalry & Sorcery  With all the




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## MarkR (Jan 9, 2020)

Ah well! It’s a shame for this comp, more than anything else.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 9, 2020)

MarkR said:


> Ah well! It’s a shame for this comp, more than anything else.



It's just a bit of fun. Remember to nominate your faves next year.


----------



## Dave Thaumavore (Jan 9, 2020)

I hope Dune is done right. There's been a lot of hit and miss with that IP over the years. A solid Dune RPG would be as good as spice!


----------



## imagineGod (Jan 10, 2020)

Dave Thaumavore said:


> I hope Dune is done right. There's been a lot of hit and miss with that IP over the years. A solid Dune RPG would be as good as spice!



Are you a fan of the Dune universe? Would you like to engage in some discussion on what you would like to see in the role playing game. Everything so far is so secretive from the publisher, it is almost annoying. 

Here is what I am guessing could make a good run of sourcebooks:








						Dune RPG in 2020 (finally)
					

So, this year promises to be a monumental year of change. The seminal work of Frank Herbert and his Dune series of novels will finally see the light of day as a proper role playing game this year. Also, there is the grand Dune movie remake by Denis Villeneuve.   Of course, some may remember the...




					www.enworld.org


----------



## Morrus (Jan 10, 2020)

imagineGod said:


> Are you a fan of the Dune universe? Would you like to engage in some discussion on what you would like to see in the role playing game. Everything so far is so secretive from the publisher, it is almost annoying.
> 
> Here is what I am guessing could make a good run of sourcebooks:
> 
> ...



It's a licensed property. Even PR stuff often has to go through approvals from the licensor. And in this case it's through two tiers -- IIRC, it's Modiphius -> Cubicle 7 -> IP holders (Herbert estate? Dunno who that is!) That's why you often get lots of silence on new licensed properties.


----------



## Tun Kai Poh (Jan 11, 2020)

Morrus said:


> It's a licensed property. Even PR stuff often has to go through approvals from the licensor. And in this case it's through two tiers -- IIRC, it's Modiphius -> Cubicle 7 -> IP holders (Herbert estate? Dunno who that is!) That's why you often get lots of silence on new licensed properties.




It's actually Modiphius -> Gale Force Nine -> Herbert Estate, if I recall.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 11, 2020)

Tun Kai Poh said:


> It's actually Modiphius -> Gale Force Nine -> Herbert Estate, if I recall.



That's what I meant. I have no idea why I typed Cubicle 7!


----------



## RolemasterBlog (Jan 11, 2020)

Voted for Rolemaster(unified), eventually, one day it will have to be released!


----------



## Dave Thaumavore (Jan 11, 2020)

Morrus said:


> That's what I meant. I have no idea why I typed Cubicle 7!



Any way you slice it, that's a lot of cooks in the kitchen. I'm not surprised there's not much press yet. I just hope 1) It gets finished and 2) it's done with love.


----------



## gyor (Jan 11, 2020)

Voted for Hellenistika,  Statgate,  Altered Carbon.


----------



## Cephor (Jan 11, 2020)

Glad to see The Hero's Journey up there!


----------



## Morrus (Jan 13, 2020)

Poll closes tomorrow, folks!


----------



## schneeland (Jan 13, 2020)

Really interested in how this turns out.


----------



## imagineGod (Jan 14, 2020)

So has the poll closed? I missed Altered Carbon before seeing it on this poll. Is it powered by the D&D 5th Edition ruleset?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 14, 2020)

imagineGod said:


> So has the poll closed? I missed Altered Carbon before seeing it on this poll. Is it powered by the D&D 5th Edition ruleset?



No, it closes in about 3 hours.


----------



## KrisseAappena (Jan 14, 2020)

*Haunted West *
is the game that I am really excited about!


----------



## Elricwulfgar (Jan 14, 2020)

I can't see the poll.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 14, 2020)

Elricwulfgar said:


> I can't see the poll.



You missed it. It closed earlier today. Sorry!


----------



## Morrus (Jan 14, 2020)

So, folks! The poll has closed! I will be collating the votes and writing a nice article with the results, which I hope to have done by the weekend. Thanks for nominating, and for voting! I can safely reveal that nobody got 0 votes.


----------



## Ulfgeir (Jan 14, 2020)

Was the number of entries and votes more or less in line with previous votes?  Will be interesting seeing the results.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 14, 2020)

The poll never worked for me. Oh well


----------



## aramis erak (Jan 14, 2020)

Dave Thaumavore said:


> I hope Dune is done right. There's been a lot of hit and miss with that IP over the years. A solid Dune RPG would be as good as spice!



There's been one legit attempt at an RPG... and they lost the license due to not knowing their contracts and how being bought would affect them.

There has been one really good unlicensed setting book. (For Burning Wheel.)

Given Modiphius _modus operandi_, The fluff is likely to be pretty good, the layout spectacular, and it's likely to use the 2d20 engine.

Whether that's good or not is arguable. IME/IMO, all in STA, the metacurrency economy is not good in 2d20. And there are some nifty ideas in each of their games. 

Despite having found 2d20 not a system I like, I might pick up the Dune core anyway.


----------



## Dave Thaumavore (Jan 14, 2020)

aramis erak said:


> Despite having found 2d20 not a system I like, I might pick up the Dune core anyway.



Yeah, I thoroughly enjoyed their John Carter of Mars core rulebook even though I don't think the 2d20 engine is very playable, intuitive or fun. Like you said, if the fluff and setting info is good, along with some nice art, I'll buy it. Or at the very least I'll do a video of it.


----------

